# DIY for Cold Air Intake???



## TomsRiverTuscani (Apr 26, 2004)

Before we get started i must say i did do a search on this and couldnt find anything.. no flamage hehe

but does anyone have a DIY link for the 2003 Spec V's Cold Air Intake install??

my friend just got an intake and were goin to be puttin it on .. i personally dont own a spec v.. i have a 2003 Tiburon GT 6 speed and i put on a couple of my friends intakes.. just wondering if there is anything we should be on the lookout for? thanks

also is there a way we can clear the corners on the spec v's?

hit me up on AOL or just post back if u guys want.. 

peace


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

go to Modified.com and click on the spec-V picture. the only trick about the spec-v intake is the part where you have to enlarge the hole for the tube to pass through. it pretty much straight forward after that.


----------

